# Auckland Autumn Open 2011



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Mar 20, 2011)

Saturday 30th April, 2011
Auckland Central

http://maps.google.co.nz/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

Here is all the info you need: http://speedcubing.co.nz/aucklandautumn2011/

See you there!


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 20, 2011)

i might go


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll consider attending.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 20, 2011)

Anson, I hope you go 
Good luck to those competing.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 20, 2011)

I wanna see Anson smash some NRs. :tu


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 20, 2011)

first competition for me hopefully i can go


----------



## D4vd (Mar 20, 2011)

I heard the organisers for this comp are super cool/sexy


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Mar 20, 2011)

D4vd said:


> I heard the organisers for this comp are super cool/sexy


 Yeah I heard that too! I also hear the girl is a youtube sensation????


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 20, 2011)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Yeah I heard that too! I also hear the girl is a youtube sensation????


 
This competition is more than a month away. Youtube sensations only last 3 days 

I will not be in NZ anymore at that time, so I won't be there


----------



## Rorix (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 20, 2011)

Im there, for sure!


----------



## tx789 (Mar 25, 2011)

Too far north and not in the school holidays.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 25, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Too far north and not in the school holidays.



Hmm Doesn't the school holidays end in the 2nd of may?


----------



## tx789 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Hmm Doesn't the school holidays end in the 2nd of may?


 
I'm not sure but it's too far away,


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 31, 2011)

has this been confirmed?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 31, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> has this been confirmed?


 
Not as far as I know :/


----------



## Dene (Mar 31, 2011)

The venue has yet to be booked. People are actively working on it. Hopefully no more than a few days.


----------



## jbrungar (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AucklandAutumn2011

http://www.speedcubing.co.nz/aucklandautumn2011/


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yup I shall attend


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I can't go it's to far north. Now the next one is Nationals (probably) maybe not but it's the one I can go to probably. Unless ones near enough


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Well I can't go it's to far north. Now the next one is Nationals (probably) maybe not but it's the one I can go to probably. Unless ones near enough


 
Thanks for letting us know about that twice.

At the moment the plan is to put NZ champs in Auckland this year. However there is absolutely no certainty that the competition will go ahead.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 1, 2011)

hmm makes it 50/50 now

really want to attend the nz champs but then i would have to go up north twice


----------



## D4vd (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll give a high five to anyone who has registers and paid before the 21st of April


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 3, 2011)

I probally won't be going because we just came back from auckland recently and also because i need more practise :-D I will be most likely to attend the nz champs though so have fun ppl


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 3, 2011)

D4vd said:


> I'll give a high five to anyone who has registers and paid before the 21st of April


 
Give me your address and Ill send you the money along with my V-5 to get it going good?  Maybe a tip will be in there also..... *hint hint*


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 3, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> I probally won't be going because we just came back from auckland recently and also because i need more practise :-D I will be most likely to attend the nz champs though so have fun ppl


 
Meh, you don't need practise! Who cares what you average dude!? Get enough people, we might get 3 rounds of 3x3! 

Register, register, register!


----------



## D4vd (Apr 3, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Give me your address and Ill send you the money along with my V-5 to get it going good?  Maybe a tip will be in there also..... *hint hint*


 
Hint hint eh? So I can keep the 5x5?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 3, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Hint hint eh? So I can keep the 5x5?


 
OMG YOU EGG! Can you mod my 5x5 for me? I fail at modding stuff, I mean, look what happened to my A-V... And no, you cannot keep the V-5.


----------



## D4vd (Apr 4, 2011)

I never modded my v5, just used it a bunch


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2011)

V5 mod is for nubs.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 4, 2011)

Dene said:


> V5 mod is for nubs.


 
Well then, I must wanna be a nub  

Its taking so looooong to break in!


----------



## D4vd (Apr 5, 2011)

Only 10 more days to register to get the discounted cost of $10


----------



## Louis McDonald (Apr 5, 2011)

RHYS. You n00b hurry up and mod your v5 its easy.


----------



## D4vd (Apr 5, 2011)

Louis, are the PBs in your sig up to date?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 6, 2011)

Louis McDonald said:


> RHYS. You n00b hurry up and mod your v5 its easy.


 
LOUIS. You egg, I already tried and failed miserably.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 6, 2011)

My flight gets in at 8am and I fly out 8.45pm. Any of you Auckland people know a cheap way from the airport to the venue?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 6, 2011)

Inf3rn0 said:


> My flight gets in at 8am and I fly out 8.45pm. Any of you Auckland people know a cheap way from the airport to the venue?


 
Train? ^_^

I'll have a word to dad, he may be able to do something


----------



## D4vd (Apr 6, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Train? ^_^
> 
> I'll have a word to dad, he may be able to do something



Rhys, pick up Cameron from the airport or i'll kick your ass. That is all.


----------



## Louis McDonald (Apr 6, 2011)

DAVID. stop kicking asses, its getting homosexual


----------



## Louis McDonald (Apr 6, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Louis, are the PBs in your sig up to date?


 
Nah matey, should do that. The BLD is though


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 6, 2011)

my flights is at thursday night.


----------



## D4vd (Apr 6, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> my flights is at thursday night.



Sweet as, hope you have a good time looking around Auckland before the comp 



Louis McDonald said:


> DAVID. stop kicking asses, its getting homosexual


 
Well, I haven't actually kicked anyone yet. Just light hearted unfulfilled threats


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 7, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Sweet as, hope you have a good time looking around Auckland before the comp
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I haven't actually kicked anyone yet. Just light hearted unfulfilled threats


 
YOU LIAR! YOU KICKED LOUIS LAST COMP WHEN HE DIDN'T GET SUB-10 PYRA!


----------



## D4vd (Apr 9, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> YOU LIAR! YOU KICKED LOUIS LAST COMP WHEN HE DIDN'T GET SUB-10 PYRA!


 
Oh yar... Oh well


----------



## D4vd (Apr 9, 2011)

Prizes confirmed, $225 total to be spent at http://www.lightake.com/

For the finals of 3x3

First: $100
Second: $75
Third: $50

Also we will be giving away plenty of free T shirts to random competitors and also a competition wide discount, to be spent at lightake, of at least 10% (still working out the exact value).


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 9, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Prizes confirmed, $225 total to be spent at http://www.lightake.com/
> 
> For the finals of 3x3
> 
> ...


 
SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!! Looks like you guys have put a lot of effort into this comp! Good job!


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 9, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Prizes confirmed, $225 total to be spent at http://www.lightake.com/
> 
> For the finals of 3x3
> 
> ...


 
AWWW What about 2x2


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2011)

Urg I guess I need to start practising again...


----------



## D4vd (Apr 10, 2011)

Dene said:


> Urg I guess I need to start practising again...


 
Nah, just pull out some deneskill and wing it with no practice


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2011)

Hell no. You're just trying to screw me out of the prizes


----------



## D4vd (Apr 10, 2011)

Hehe, maybe. Dene sub 10


----------



## D4vd (Apr 14, 2011)

Last two days to sign up to get the discounted entry fee


----------



## angelu1125 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a feeling Im gonna fail


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 20, 2011)

angelu1125 said:


> I have a feeling Im gonna fail


 
Naa, you won't fail as much as the clock did last comp


----------



## tx789 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sick of the tourments too far away but I will be going to nationals if it's on even in Auckland. It's also on the last weekend of the hoildays


----------



## D4vd (Apr 20, 2011)

angelu1125 said:


> I have a feeling Im gonna fail


 
You have a chance to win 2x2 since Zhaohan isn't comming


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 20, 2011)

tx789 said:


> I'm sick of the tourments too far away but I will be going to nationals if it's on even in Auckland. It's also on the last weekend of the hoildays


 
Feel free to not answer, but where abouts in NZ do you live?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 20, 2011)

tx789 said:


> I will be going to nationals if it's on even in Auckland. It's also on the last weekend of the hoildays



Yea Im hopefully going to nationals aswell


----------



## tx789 (Apr 21, 2011)

I want want to say due to internet saftey but it's 7 hours odd drive (I'm in the North Island)


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2011)

You must be nearish Masterton then.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> You must be nearish Masterton then.


 
Further South with the North Island. About 100 km


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok so in the Wellington province somewhere. Maybe Upper or Lower Hutt. I was brought up in Lower Hutt myself.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 21, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Naa, you won't fail as much as the clock did last comp


 
Or I did at Nationals on 2x2 the avg was worse than 3x3. (1:42.00 and a DNF made it bad)


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 21, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Or I did at Nationals on 2x2 the avg was worse than 3x3. (1:42.00 and a DNF made it bad)


 
Wowwwwwwww, THAT would sucked....


----------



## tx789 (Apr 21, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Wowwwwwwww, THAT would sucked....


 
It was also my first tourement I planned to do 4x4 and 5x5 but I still used rubiks for all but on 4x4 tookI 5 min and 5x5 7 min I use QJ for both now


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 21, 2011)

tx789 said:


> It was also my first tourement I planned to do 4x4 and 5x5 but I still used rubiks for all but on 4x4 tookI 5 min and 5x5 7 min I use QJ for both now


 
Lol I was about to sign up for 5x5 but my solves were way over 20 minutes


----------



## tx789 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Lol I was about to sign up for 5x5 but my solves were way over 20 minutes


 
practice alot when I practied a bit I went su 10 after a month or so. You could get 6 woth a speedcube (v cube, qj, maru ect)


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 21, 2011)

tx789 said:


> practice alot when I practied a bit I went su 10 after a month or so. You could get 6 woth a speedcube (v cube, qj, maru ect)


 
I didn't really like big cubes from the start so I gave up 5x5, especially when im stuck with the rubiks brand 5x5 

4x4 is okay i guess and 2x2 is everything to me


----------



## D4vd (Apr 21, 2011)

tx789 said:


> practice alot when I practied a bit I went su 10 after a month or so. You could get 6 woth a speedcube (v cube, qj, maru ect)


 
Last year before the comp in wellington I did about 30-50 5x5 solves total on my v 5 (first and only 5x5 practice) and I got sub 4 so getting around there should be pretty easy for most people with a bit of hard work.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> I didn't really like big cubes from the start so I gave up 5x5, especially when im stuck with the rubiks brand 5x5
> 
> 4x4 is okay i guess and 2x2 is everything to me


 
I just want to evry event expet BLD for now BLD is at the 2nd to bottom of my cubing to do practice/learn list


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 21, 2011)

tx789 said:


> I just want to evry event expet BLD for now BLD is at the 2nd to bottom of my cubing to do practice/learn list


 
All Rounder


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2011)

We will have time limits for events so please reconsider doing events if you are particularly slow. We will try to be generous with cut off times but it will all depend on how many people are there.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 21, 2011)

SO far only 5x5 I can't get near . 4x4 I can sub 2:30. Both I need better edge pairing. 3x3 I'm working on F2L. I don't my times on 6x6 and 7x7 because I don't own them yet


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 21, 2011)

tx789 said:


> 3x3 I'm working on F2L


 
Hmm how much do you average


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2011)

So kiddies, who's looking forward to seeing Dene next Saturday?!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Apr 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> So kiddies, who's looking forward to seeing Dene next Saturday?!


 
Meee mememememememememememememeememeemememememe MEEE!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 21, 2011)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Meee mememememememememememememeememeemememememe MEEE!


 
Pfffffffft, Emily, I'M looking forward to seeing him WAYYYYY more than YOU!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Apr 21, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Pfffffffft, Emily, I'M looking forward to seeing him WAYYYYY more than YOU!


 
NO! I'm promised hugs, FROM DENE!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 21, 2011)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> NO! I'm promised hugs, FROM DENE!


 
Pfffft, you can HAVE his hugs!! I'm gonna act all manly and just stick with a 'yo' or summat like dat!


----------



## tx789 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Hmm how much do you average


 
30-35 for a full solve I try to finish f2l at 20 sec before i started working on a better than beginers one. I know almost Full PLL (g perms left) and have 24 cases left on OLL but f2L comes first on the to do list since it makes the bulk of the solve


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> So kiddies, who's looking forward to seeing Dene next Saturday?!


 
I wanna come


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Apr 21, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> I wanna come


 
do it!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 22, 2011)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> do it!


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMFg2aU3x4o


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 23, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMFg2aU3x4o



I CAN DUEE ITTT at nz champs


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 23, 2011)

Hahaha, good man!


----------



## Dene (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok well a rough schedule has been drafted based on the current competitor numbers. We are hoping to convince more people to participate in more events so get practising OH and 4x4 everyone!

I squeezed 6x6 and 7x7 into the schedule, and we may even be able to get in square-1 if people want to do it. It will be posted on the website soon.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 25, 2011)

Dene said:


> Ok well a rough schedule has been drafted based on the current competitor numbers. We are hoping to convince more people to participate in more events so get practising OH and 4x4 everyone!
> 
> I squeezed 6x6 and 7x7 into the schedule, and we may even be able to get in square-1 if people want to do it. It will be posted on the website soon.


 
Just a quick question about the schedule, did megaminx make it on? Just to know if I gotta practise it or not.


----------



## Dene (Apr 25, 2011)

I would say megaminx is highly unlikely.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet as!


----------



## D4vd (Apr 26, 2011)

Reminder : we will be providing pizza for lunch ($5) and there will be random goodies for sale so do bring some cash.


----------



## jbrungar (Apr 27, 2011)

Schedule up.


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 27, 2011)

whats cut off:confused:


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sooooo Rhys any chance you can pick me up from the airport? No biggie if you can't ill just catch a bus.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 27, 2011)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Sooooo Rhys any chance you can pick me up from the airport? No biggie if you can't ill just catch a bus.


 
Shite, ummm, not going to be able to man, dad won't be able to afford petrol. UNLESS you maybe give him say $10-15 bucks for gas? Up to you! 

It'd be quicker for dad to get you, because there would be no stops, and plus, it might be cheaper? I don't know bus fares, I'm a train man.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2011)

Bus is $16 one way.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 27, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Shite, ummm, not going to be able to man, dad won't be able to afford petrol. UNLESS you maybe give him say $10-15 bucks for gas? Up to you!
> 
> It'd be quicker for dad to get you, because there would be no stops, and plus, it might be cheaper? I don't know bus fares, I'm a train man.


 
Cheers bro but ill just catch the bus and save you the hassle in case my flight is delayed or anything. I shall see all you chaps Saturday!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 27, 2011)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Cheers bro but ill just catch the bus and save you the hassle in case my flight is delayed or anything. I shall see all you chaps Saturday!


 
Sweeet as!


----------



## D4vd (Apr 27, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> whats cut off:confused:



It’s the time you have to beat to get more solves in an average. For example you have to sub 5 mins in your first two OH solves to be allowed to finish off the average.

Something you won’t have to worry about


----------



## D4vd (Apr 30, 2011)

Anson Lin is officially a total boss


----------



## chris w (Apr 30, 2011)

do tell...


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 30, 2011)

CHINESE NR HOLDER FOR OH SINGLE!!


----------



## chris w (Apr 30, 2011)

woah, awesome, was it sub14 aswell?


----------



## D4vd (Apr 30, 2011)

AND average


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 30, 2011)

@Chris YES! 13.xx

@David Average too?! omg, he has GOT to get citizenship here! Looks like Zhaohan has some comeptition hehehe.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 30, 2011)

Good comp chaps.

Right so someone left a Rubik's 4x4 behind I have it if you want it back (its **** so wont be surprised if no one claims). Also there was a black megaminx edge which I picked up, red and purple stickers. Contact me and ill post it out to you.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait....13.xx OH avg?


----------



## chris w (Apr 30, 2011)

13.xx single, avg 17-18 i think


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 30, 2011)

chris w said:


> 13.xx single, avg 17-18 i think


 
I think he told me his average was 15.7 

OMG He bet ROWE!!!!!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 30, 2011)

How did Anson do in 3x3?


----------



## D4vd (Apr 30, 2011)

Anson got a 10.00 average for 3x3.

I think his last round OH average was 15 something but I could be wrong.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 30, 2011)

10.00, man so close 0_o


----------



## Zane_C (May 1, 2011)

Impressive Anson! :tu


----------



## amostay2004 (May 1, 2011)

Why doesn't anyone know his exact times. Like..WEREN'T YOU GUYS THERE???


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 1, 2011)

I wasn't


----------



## AnsonL (May 1, 2011)

it was 15.70 OH avg and 13 something single.


----------



## D4vd (May 1, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Why doesn't anyone know his exact times. Like..WEREN'T YOU GUYS THERE???


 
Live results weren’t put up, they are usually the standard around here so no one bothers about remembering times exactly


----------



## macc (May 1, 2011)

I have a "kind of friend",AnsonL, got a good result in Auckland Autumn Open 2011 ,3*3 avg of 5 is 10.xx I think. Do u know him?
" kind of friend" because i just know him from a bbs in my country lol.


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2011)

macc said:


> I have a "kind of friend",AnsonL, got a good result in Auckland Autumn Open 2011 ,3*3 avg of 5 is 10.xx I think. Do u know him?
> " kind of friend" because i just know him from a bbs in my country lol.


 
Did you read a single post in this thread? Obviously not.


----------



## angelu1125 (May 1, 2011)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Good comp chaps.
> 
> Right so someone left a Rubik's 4x4 behind I have it if you want it back (its **** so wont be surprised if no one claims). Also there was a black megaminx edge which I picked up, red and purple stickers. Contact me and ill post it out to you.


 
That megaminx edge piece is mine, those little kids popped it out...


----------



## D4vd (May 1, 2011)

Angelu, how good are you at megaminx?


----------



## angelu1125 (May 1, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Angelu, how good are you at megaminx?


 
Umm reeally bad. I dont even practise it, I just solve it for fun.


----------



## D4vd (May 1, 2011)

angelu1125 said:


> Umm reeally bad. I dont even practise it, I just solve it for fun.


 
Yea, me too I like how it's basically just 3x3 f2l.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 1, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Yea, me too I like how it's basically just 3x3 f2l.


 
I call it the F2L dohdechacheon


----------



## jbrungar (May 1, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Live results weren’t put up, they are usually the standard around here so no one bothers about remembering times exactly


 
Yes they were, at http://live.speedcubing.co.nz as always, that's what was on the computer monitor for everyone to see.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 1, 2011)

angelu1125 said:


> That megaminx edge piece is mine, those little kids popped it out...


 
Awesome, just sent you a pm about this.

Live results are always great to check out after a comp, see how others did :tu


----------



## D4vd (May 1, 2011)

Cameron I count it was 2 for me and 2 for you on the most important events.

Magic and 2x2 single to me and master magic and pyraminx to you. Next time I expect a 4-0 sweep, you're going down.


----------

